# How cool is this set



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.overstock.com/?SEC_IID=1...1892705&TID=nu:20060620:mod17&IID=PRO:1892705

I'm sure we all have someone in mind when we see this.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL thats pretty cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just checked it out. That is really awesome. I'm thinking dress it as a voodoo doll and that would definitely be a nice display (and conversation piece) for the kitchen.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Very Neat!!


----------

